# New Boat



## costefishnt (Dec 11, 2006)

I like the red X


----------



## Guest (Jul 18, 2007)

That one's ugly (red x ) The one you sent me the email of looks nice though. Which one is yours ;D ;D ;D


----------



## MATT (Apr 30, 2007)

sorry but my skill at posting pic's is about as good as my spelling...


----------



## beavis (Dec 11, 2006)




----------



## orlgheenoer (Dec 10, 2006)

sweet man, looks great.


----------



## gheenoeguy (Mar 27, 2007)

Matt, very nice. I want to swing by and take a look in maybe 2 weeks from now. Good luck with your new boat, your going to love it.


----------



## MATT (Apr 30, 2007)

RJ-Thanks for the help with the pic.

Steve-The heck with letting you look at her lets take her to the daina cut off and hook a snook under the 95 over pass....


----------



## zero_gravity (Dec 14, 2006)

she looks very nice


----------



## Guest (Jul 19, 2007)

Thanks RJ.  I tried but my I-net was moving at the speed of snail.   That boat looks a lot better than the x


----------



## MATT (Apr 30, 2007)

Ron,

I would like to thank you for your help and letting me ask all those questions..

You did alot more then most would have...


----------



## Guest (Jul 19, 2007)

MATT,I went by the shop at 1PM to day to pay for my boat and there was ur boat sittin right next to me! VERY SWEET RIDE!!!


----------



## MATT (Apr 30, 2007)

Clark, I can wait to see your boat also...I am going to try to pick my boat up in the next day or so.


----------



## brew1891 (Dec 10, 2006)

> MATT,I went by the shop at 1PM to day to pay for my boat and there was ur boat sittin right next to me! VERY SWEET RIDE!!!



[smiley=worth.gif]

inquiring minds want to see some pics of your ride Clark!


----------



## Guest (Jul 20, 2007)

I will have just the Hull in 2 weeks,It going to take me some time to rig it fully.


----------



## eric__the_angler (Dec 18, 2006)

looks spiffy


----------



## MATT (Apr 30, 2007)

Well it's all set. I will be getting her saturday and heading to South Fla.


----------



## Guest (Jul 20, 2007)

> Well it's all set. I will be getting her saturday and heading to South Fla.


 yeah, I heard that if you didn't pick her up this week that CG was going to put a mail box on her nose. ;D ;D


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

and????? she home yet?


----------



## MATT (Apr 30, 2007)

Not yet. I went to get her and still needs a little fishing work. set to pick her up on the 30th.....want to run up there with me? I think you need a noe to keep the pathy happy at night...


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

Thanks, but I'm booked the 30th :-[


----------



## Guest (Jul 23, 2007)

> Thanks, but I'm booked the 30th  :-[


That time of the month again? Want me to call your parole officer this time?


----------



## zero_gravity (Dec 14, 2006)

let me know where your going to splash her that week I'm free that week [smiley=1-dancingchief.gif] I'll take some action shots


----------



## MATT (Apr 30, 2007)

Eric, I am off work that tue and wed also. Lets brake in the motor and get some snapper blood on the deck.....

You name the ramp and i will be there....


----------



## Shinerkiller (Dec 12, 2006)

Nice boat Matt. Thanks for letting me drive her.


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

There I was still dark out and waiting for my anglers to show in Florida City when I notice this nice looking Gheenoe.... turns out it's Matt with his new ride. Definitely worth a second look. Matt, I'll have to talk with you some more, er ask more questions.... This is the first of the new model that I've been able to look at up close. No wonder there's a waiting list to have them built. very nice.


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

I was wondering where my push pole went!... ;D 

Nice ride! Let's hook up in the next couple weeks!

Cheers


----------



## Lil_Tate (Dec 18, 2006)

> I was wondering where my push pole went!...  ;D
> 
> Nice ride! Let's hook up in the next couple weeks!
> 
> Cheers


We are all a bunch of push pole whores..
They go around...and around...... ;D


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

Yea, but so far CR has had more people touching his pole than anyone else... hum... makes you wonder bout them New Port Richie folks huh? ;D ;D ;D


----------



## Guest (Aug 3, 2007)

Looking sharp man! Congrats Matt!


----------



## mike_racca (Feb 9, 2007)

Which LT is it?


----------



## Guest (Aug 4, 2007)

LowTide 25


----------



## MATT (Apr 30, 2007)

Thanks guys for all the help getting this new boat. It was fun running tue with some of the guys from Miami. Looking forward to getting all my things installed and fish, fish, fish....


----------



## Guest (Aug 6, 2007)

> Yea, but so far CR has had more people touching his pole than anyone else... hum... makes you wonder bout them New Port Richie folks huh?  ;D ;D ;D


I was about to ask if anyone knew where my push pole was.  You only throw out "makes you wonder about them New Port Richey folks" top throw the attention for the right space case coast when the fact is that someone on that side of the state still has their grip on my stiffy. ;D ;D

BTW - It's a "demo" pole since it really cannot truely be mine. I'm a while male, shoe size 9EE.  ;D

Nice ride MATT, even when you display Jan's old pole.


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

Stiff, strong and 21 feet long! [smiley=1-dancingchief.gif]

MATT, you going to keep that boat here or up north?


----------



## MATT (Apr 30, 2007)

I will keep the boat in Davie till April of 2008 then well see. Maybe get a 2ed.....


Ron, how's that merc look?


----------



## Guest (Aug 6, 2007)

> I will keep the boat in Davie till April of 2008 then well see. Maybe get a 2ed.....
> 
> 
> Ron, how's that merc look?


I think it looks great. Question is, what do you think? That's what really matters.


----------



## MATT (Apr 30, 2007)

> > I will keep the boat in Davie till April of 2008 then well see. Maybe get a 2ed.....
> >
> >
> > Ron, how's that merc look?
> ...


Let me tell you the story...No time to buy the flush kit just wanted to get the boat wet...drove to ENP we checked to make sure there was lower unit oil and dropped her in the water. Keep in mind this motor had never been started!

pumped the ball and first pull cranked right up never used the choke or anything. this went on all day ran almost a full 6 gal tank that day and had a blast.

I have never owned anything other then evenrude or johnson and thought i never would. But if this keeps up I am in love...

Thanks Ron for talking me into this motor and all the hoops I put you thur.


----------



## Guest (Aug 7, 2007)

> > > I will keep the boat in Davie till April of 2008 then well see. Maybe get a 2ed.....
> > >
> > >
> > > Ron, how's that merc look?
> ...


Wasn't me talking you into it, I only told you the facts.  Trust me, I understand the apprehension since In was once a Johnnyrude guy, turned Yami believer. I went black and you would play hell to get me back. What you describe is so typical of the "out of the box" experiance I have had. Mine have always continued to run the same including the used ones I've purchased. Now, just wait till the next time you run someone elses motor that doesn't have the full feature tiller. First you will experiance the "pucker factor", then you'll see they just don't measure up. I'm not knocking the other motors, just don't understand why you have to reach back with the opposite hand to shift. :


----------



## Shinerkiller (Dec 12, 2006)

The boat ran good all day, just had to adjust the trim. Matt you had us scared at first.


----------



## MATT (Apr 30, 2007)

That's why they call it a test run...what's the worst that could happen, you get wet? I had the kill swtich hooked up.
I had to move the pin on the motor.


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

Watch Out it's a Great White Whale breaching the surface!!!! [smiley=evil.gif]


----------



## MATT (Apr 30, 2007)

shinerkiller,

we need to plan another trip. what about north biscane bay?


----------



## Shinerkiller (Dec 12, 2006)

My boat is finally ready, going to pick her up next week. Let me know whats up. So we can plan a rally.


----------



## MATT (Apr 30, 2007)

I am in, salt water has not been that good with the heat...want to try pea's?


----------



## Guest (Aug 7, 2007)

> The boat ran good all day, just had to adjust the trim. Matt you had us scared at first.


No wonder Gheenoes are built on the "space coast" ;D ;D ;D


----------



## gheenoeguy (Mar 27, 2007)

With the bow that high I think Matt could run through 3 to 5 foot seas.


----------



## MATT (Apr 30, 2007)

Ran the boat this weekend with two guys and regular stuff got 28.2 mph per hand held gps


----------



## zero_gravity (Dec 14, 2006)

matt don't know if you saw these already


----------

